

Old school Facebook interview.  - bosshog
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6596533/site/newsweek

======
bosshog
just to give encouragement to all budding hackers out there...Take a simple
idea, execute well, and have belief

------
rms
This is great, thanks.

